# Don't mess with Jim Cantore!



## billski (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## mriceyman (Jan 29, 2014)

Funny stuff


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 29, 2014)

This is awesome! 

He never even misses a beat. True pro.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 29, 2014)

Cantore actually teaches a class at Lyndon State (his alma mater).  The boy has been accepted and is going to study meterology and may have him if that's where he finally decides to go.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 29, 2014)

Correct about his history at LSC. To go along with that, J.C. is originally from Hartford. By all accounts he is a pretty good guy. One thing I have heard is that he has a bit of a short guys complex. I think he is only 5'6" or something like that and tricks are often used on camera to make him look taller.


----------

